# Bradbury - 8/31/11



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 1, 2011)

It has been forever since I have been out.  Still recovering from this summer of health-suck.

The upside, rolled a nice 7 mile loop last night at Bradbury to rehab the knee a bit and assess damage from the storm.

The trails were rolling super well. It looks like a majority of the stuff that fell on trail was minor brush.  Spent a few minutes clearing small trees and larger branches.  The rain actually helped a bit....all the singletrack I rode was tacky and enjoyable. No real standing water to speak of EXCEPT on Fox East where there are 3 sections that had unavoidable puddles.  They should dry in a few days.  I didn't hit a majority of the tight and twisty as I was trying to keep it fairly tame.  

There was clearly evidence of some work that had been done.  Fox bypass had a very large tree that had been moved off trail.  The relatively new bridge on Link, however, had a birch that fell straight across it. You either had to climb over it or take the bypass. No real "easy over".

I took a few pics that I will post tonight.  There were a few signs of the changing seasons...a tree here or there that were starting to turn a shade of red. 

Again, felt good to be out and it is almost my favorite time of year to ride.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad to hear the trails fared well. Can't wait to get back out on Saturday!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!! Look forward to seeing the pictures. Good to hear the trails up that way are in decent shape after the storm.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 1, 2011)

I think my camera ate my photos.  I only found 3.

Fallen tree:






The brush to the right of my bike is all stuff that was moved off the trail:





Early foliage:






Should be going out for a much longer ride tomorrow. Will take some more pics of other trail I didn't get to yesterday.


----------

